# cain't believe it



## kiyote

:biggrin: yahoo!






after trying for 24 years ,I finally drew an antelope tag in Idaho


----------



## hassell

Good luck, do lots of scouting if possible.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

congrats and good luck

what you gonna use for rifle on the praire goats?


----------



## kiyote

thanks.I've ben scouting for 24 years, if I'm not ready by now I never will be.

probly use either my .270 or 22-250


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats on the tag !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Sweet... Good Luck on your hunt.


----------



## kiyote

thanks all. I went for a drive today and saw a few dozen. no big bucks but I did see a few small ones


----------



## youngdon

I'll second the scouting advice. If you saw them from the road a dozen others will too


----------



## dwtrees

Good luck on your hunt. Don't forget the decoy.


----------



## glenway

That's what I was thinking, DW. Saw some guys with a cow decoy get within bow range several times in one hunt. The pronghorn let them stroll right into their midst.


----------



## kiyote

yea, never hurts to do more scouting. but I have a pretty good grasp on where to find the goats in this area. now it is just a matter of scouting to find the ONE I want to kill. after 24 years I AM hoping for a bigun, although the meat is probly more important in the end. there are only 200 tags for this unit and the area I get to hunt is huge so that's a plus also.there really is not a lot of hunting pressure in this unit so I should have the opportunity to be a lil picky.I know famous last words an all that :wink:

that decoys not a bad idea. I'VE seen them work here for the archery hunters to. but it's just one more thing to carry and I'D be concerned that some dang fool might come by an shoot me :machinegun: :gunshooting: :runforhills: , so I'LL pass on that


----------



## glenway

Good luck. It'll be worth the wait.


----------



## kiyote

yeah.. it always is.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

kiyote said:


> thanks.I've ben scouting for 24 years, if I'm not ready by now I never will be.
> 
> probly use either my .270 or 22-250


.270 would be a good choice

thats half the reason i bought mine

plan on going after praire goats someday,so when i was looking for a rifle for wolf i went with a .270 just for that reason


----------



## kiyote

.270 is my go to gun for most big game animals in north america, with the exception of moose an griz. then it's .338

for predators it's either my 22-250 or .223

I'M also considering .243 for goats but I really love shooting my .270 so it will probly win out


----------



## Butchman205

Congrats on getting the tag bro!!!
A good shooting .270 should do the trick on a big spread.

Out here in Bama, lots of folks carry the big magnums, due to a 100 yd death run might make it across a property line.

Years ago, I was amazed to learn my Navaho buddies hunt big mule deer with .243's. 
I offered..."Don't they run a ways when hit with a .243?"
My buddy said,"Yep. When they finish running and pile up, we drive the jeep over and load 'em up. You can see ten miles in any direction."


----------



## Ruger

Awesome! !!!!


----------



## kiyote

actually the .243 is a great gun for mulies.like any cal, if your shot placement is good, they drop in thier tracks,if not they may run. it's not the bullet, it's where you put it that matters


----------



## TomKat

kiyote said:


> actually the .243 is a great gun for mulies.like any cal, if your shot placement is good, they drop in thier tracks,if not they may run. it's not the bullet, it's where you put it that matters


Amen. Shot placement is everything. 
The Sierra 90 grn 6mm bullet is well regarded by lope hunters....


----------



## sportyg

congrats on the draw, yep your .270 will kill them just as good as any .338 or any other cannon.


----------



## Butchman205

sportyg said:


> congrats on the draw, yep your .270 will kill them just as good as any .338 or any other cannon.


I agree x2!
Dead is dead. I've hunted for years here in Bama with a Rem 700 25-06...it's my favorite for whitetail.

Shot placement, shot placement, shot placement.

I've successfully hunted all around the Southeast with several 7mags, 300's, and a big .338 mag....but I normally find myself on a hunt with my 25-06.

Knowing your ability, knowing your weapon, and knowing its capabilities is very important to any hunt.

We're looking forward to some cool pics, whether you use the .270 or not.

Congrats again man!


----------



## kiyote

thanks everyone


----------



## kiyote

well first weekend saw lots of game but no shots . heres a few pics of where the deer ,elk an antelope play


----------



## kiyote




----------



## hassell

Pick a knoll and glass for hours.


----------



## Beta

Congrats on the tag! Looking forward to see what all happens!


----------



## kiyote

I am to


----------



## kiyote

well I didn't get a buck , finally shot a doe to get meat in the freezer. had a great time and gained some respect for antelope. in the past few weeks I've covered miles on my belly and they busted me almost every time.saw lots of bucks but never the big un


----------



## Beta

Meat in the freezer is always good! Congrats on the doe!!


----------

